# Installation of armrest 1K0061123 71N in Rabbit MKV from 1stvwparts.com



## visdsinerie (May 4, 2008)

Just wanted to pass on a new source of armrests. I ordered the Armrest assembly (part number 1K0061123 71N) from http://www.1stvwparts.com. Cost including UPS ground was $298. It came in three assemblies (base assembly, cover and the rear cup holders and a small bag of screws and a pair of covers) and was a snap to install. This was a lot cheaper then other sources. You did need to move the passenger to install one screw. It can be done without doing this with a torx end and a small box wrench but it is very very tight - quicker to remove seat if you already have the tool for this. The supplied directions were very clear and the whole installation took about 40 minutes. I did not hook up the rear vents... will leave that for a summer project. I did not bother to take any pictures of the assembly - the supplied directions are very clear. I think it is worth the money.


----------

